# from newry, now living in kildare



## greygoose (May 5, 2004)

I think my signature explains everything.
Am now back on the TTC bandwagon and go into hospital for a lap and dye next week, in a bid to try and get preggers again.


----------



## ava (Aug 14, 2006)

hI GREYGOOSE,i'm from Newry and now living in Kilkeel,what part of Kildare are you in,iwent out with a chap from Naas for a wee while.

Congrats on your son,hes gorgeous.I had ivf and sucessful first go,know how lucky we are and baby is due on July 18th.

Keep in touch,Ava xx


----------



## greygoose (May 5, 2004)

hi there ava,
this is a bit weird.
My son's due date was july 18th 2005 and my mother is from kilkeel. she lived in the Station, her father was frank mccullagh who was a coastguard there.
her brother brian is a fisherman, very well known family around the area.
i now live in maynooth.
congrats on your PG. i was supposed to have IVF at the royal in 2005 but got pregnant on my own   before my name made its way to the top of the list.


----------



## ava (Aug 14, 2006)

Hi Greygoose,all very strange   ,would ask partner about people you mentioned only hes out at sea fishing and i can't get in touch with him,i'm sure he will know your family as he knows everyone!!!
I'm still a bit of a blow in here and just getting to know people gradually.

I'M not sure if you have been over on the N.Ireland thread,i know they are goin to try and sort us all into counties soon but it is a well established thread with people from all over Ireland on it at all different stages of treatment,diagnosis etc and you are more than welcome to join us.

So hows Maynooth,would you be treated locally or where will you have to go to?Its a minefield all the testing,investigations and treatment isn't it?A colleague at work recently said congrats on my pregnancy then promptly asked,when would i be going again for number two,i guess people simply have no clue,i know all this has made me really careful when talking to people now.

If you feel like joining the other thread please do,if not i'll drop in here,take care and good luck,love Ava xxxxxxx


----------



## Lips (Aug 8, 2006)

Hi girls

Im a newry woman too.  Still work in Newry and live near Jonesboro.
Dont think I know you girls though, dont know anyone called AVA??  Shame I didnt make the meet as we may have recognised each other.

Lips


----------



## hopewishpray (Oct 11, 2010)

Hi girls I live near kilkeel too although I'm originaly from scotland married a kilkeel man!! Still very early stages for us hopefully signing up for icsi in may with dr traub xxxx


----------



## Hopeful NI (Oct 14, 2008)

Hiya Girls,  

I'm from Newry and still live in Newry


----------

